# السباكة بلستريوبور لكل المعادن



## وائل مشاطي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كما هوا معروف السباكة في الرمل هي من أقدم الطرق لأنها فعالى مع المعدان المرتفعة الحرارة التي لايستطيع السيلكون الحراري تحملهى ولا القواب المعدنية حتى 
سيبقى الرمل من أحد العوامل الملازمة لسباكة المعادن ومن المعروف أن طرق الطباعة في الرمل عديدة من أهمها \
1\\\\طريقة النموزج (موديل) يكون من الألمنيوم غالبا لقوة تحمله في اثناء الطباعة وسهولة سحبه من الرمل لخفة وزنه 
نعمل الشكل المطلوب من الألمنيوم أو الخشب مع مراعات الضمران (أنكماش) المعدن بعد السكب بتكبير النموزج 1%عن القياس الحقيقي 
1-يوضع النموزج المستخدم على لوح الطباعة في وسط النصف السفلي للصندوق (الدليك)
2-يوضع الرمل الناعم فوق الالنموزج ويملأ ويدك ليتماسك الرمل جيدا ويسوى الرمل بسطح الصندوق 
3-يقلب الصندوق رأسا على عقب ويرش بقليل من الرمل الفاصل (المحروق سابقا) أو الكرافيت لمنع ألتصاق الرمل أثناء طباعة القسم العلوي لصندوق 
4-نضع القسم العلوي لصندوق وكما في المره السابقة الرقم 2 مع اضافة مجرا للصب من خلالها
5- (يسحب النموزج ليبقى مكانه فارغ ليمئ بلمعدن المصور)

2\\\\ طريقة (الستيريور) الزقزيق في العامية تختصر أكثر المراحل =
1- يوضع الصندوق كامل على لوح الطباعة يوضع بعض الرمل داخل الصندوق ثم يوضع النموزج المطلوب من الستريوبور في الصندوق ويطمر بلرمل ويدك قليل قليل حتى يغطى النموزج ويدفن داخل الرمل ولا يظهر منه سوى قناتين واحدا يصب بها المعدن والثانية لتبخير الستريوبور حتى لا ينفجر الصندوق من الغازات 
(يمكنك صناعة القطعة التي تريد أن كان لديك أعداد كثيرة في معمل الستريوبور من خلال قالب لها)
وان كانت قطعة واحدة بلتشكيل اليدوي يفضل الستريوبور الضغط العالي لنعومته وقوته \ملاحظة\ المادة الاصقة هي الغراء الأبيض


----------

